# I sealed my skull..(pic)



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I know a few people ask'd about sealing skulls, bones or decoration. Well it's all done. I used Minwax clear polyurethane I got from Walmart and it's all sealed and hard as a rock.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

another pic..


----------



## OceanLab_6 (Jun 5, 2004)

look much better from before!

i'd actually want my P to go in the skull but its still cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do you make sure Minwax is aquarum safe? Wouldnt want your Ps to start floating.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup the minwax is safe for your fishy







This is the second skull I've actually done.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Where do i find a skull. (without killing somebody)


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Search 'human skull' on Ebay. Here are the two ones I got, both our made of a plaster type cement that will deteriorate in your aquarium if not sealed.
-skull 1
-skull 2


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How does the sealing stop the outer portion from breaking down?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that looks awesome. i will have to do that to the bull skull i have someday and maybe it will go into my tank when I get one large enough for that huge bastard.

Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats totally badass skull
with the mouth wide open


----------

